# AKC Standard Regarding Gait



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I noticed this past winter when my dog is moving at a certain speed that the hind paws strike the ground in what seemed an odd asymmetrical fashion....one hind leg/paw contacts the ground to the inside of the print left by the forefoot while the other contacts the ground to the outside of the other forefoot....it seemed odd and only happened at a certain pace.

Does this excerpt from the AKC standard for a GSD regarding the gait explain that this is somewhat normal if the dog's reach is considerable ?


"Reaching far under, and passing the imprint left by the front foot, the hind foot takes hold of the ground; then hock, stifle and upper thigh come into play and sweep back, the stroke of the hind leg finishing with the foot still close to the ground in a smooth follow-through. *The overreach of the hindquarter usually necessitates one hind foot passing outside and the other hind foot passing inside the track of the forefeet,* and such action is not faulty unless the locomotion is crabwise with the dogs body sideways out of the normal straight line."

SuperG


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

That is normal overreach


----------

